
How Tech Companies Can Help Upskill the U.S. Workforce - denzil_correa
https://hbr.org/2018/02/how-tech-companies-can-help-upskill-the-u-s-workforce
======
shaki-dora
"Upskill"? Really?

~~~
lucozade
You don't get to be a partner at McKinsey by just saying people should learn
new things.

If you did that then who's going to run their Upskill Empowerment Bootcamp?

